# Gary Rankin, Thoughts and Views.......



## equinox (Oct 31, 2003)

I had a run in with the Game Warden Gary Rankin this year. I guess I would like to here some opinions on what people think of this guy....


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Fiirst Class all the way. Does a great job professionaly. Been stopped by him a couple of times myself. A credit to his profession.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Gary is a Great person - I have only hunted in his area for deer & never have been stopped by him

Can't imagine him not being professional or helpful

Tell the story ???


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

The only way to have a "run-in" is if you're doing something wrong. I've never had a problem with any warden and have found everyone one to be courteous and professional....there just doing their job.

One deer hunt a decade or so ago we had a warden stop us just east of Kulm. We were using radios and back then it was a no-no. If you used the two way for vehicle location it was ok but if you mentioned that a deer was coming down the railroad tracks to your buddy you could get fined. (that's been changed now)

We had done the later and the warden corrected us for 45 minutes or so...rather harshly at one point...as I remember. After a chewing-out he calmed told us to wait and went to his car. He returned a few minutes later with blaze orange caps for the entire group. I'll always remember that and still wear the cap to this day.

It's got to be a thankless job being a warden.......some days.


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2003)

Hey FieldHunter

Either get a dictionary or go back to school pal. A "run-in" means to be passed upon unexpectedly, which is exactly what will happen in a case especially with a game warden. :eyeroll: I wasn't doing anything wrong when I came across Mr. Rankin. He checked my liscence, gun, and game and was a very nice man. I wanted to see if anyone had every experienced a problem with him since I am sure alot of people on this forum have probably dealt with him or know him personally. What the hell is your problem? Do you always assume pure crap! :lame:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

To me "run in" means a problem

You will be having one here if you don't cool your Jets :roll:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Guess I'll have to look everything up in the dictionary from now on. If you have been around for any number of years you'd know that "run-in" means that you had a problem.

I think you meant to say you had an experience with the game warden.....I think that would have been better terminology.....oh yah, I looked that one up too!


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

I have been checked by probably 6 different wardens between MN and ND. Never had a bad one yet. They are doing their job, all to often I hear what a "jerk" one is-this and that. I have learned to reserve the right to judge until I have meet them, both on and off duty.


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2003)

Show me a problem Fetch! :sniper: Ill solve it!
Fieldhunter, I apologize that I came off so angry, but the fact remains "run in" is what I previously described it as. I really don't care what it means to you, it's how it was meant to me, that is why I said it that way. I'll try to stick with simple terminology that you guys are used to.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Gary is a personal friend, and just a salt of the earth type of person. He would go out of his way to help someone, and is just a very likable person. I don't know if I have ever even heard him raise his voice.


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

Rankin give us a free deck of "NO POACHING" playing cards. Not a bad guy in my book...

I'm votin sharpton! who's with me?

Phil


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Phil, what the hell is with you and Sharpton? You have been talking about this for months. I want an explanation. And by the way what are you plans for Thanksgiving break? I may know where a couple bands are. :wink:


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

Lyle, Working during thanksgiving break... ahh the sweet luxury of working retail.

But we should definately get some bands one day. maybe two a piece huh? :rollin:

Phil


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

My experience with Gary Rankin was that he is very reasonable and understanding. I had to race up one deer season and meet my party late in the afternoon after some morning meetings. In my haste, of jumping into my Ddad's pickup, I left my license and tags in my car. About one hour later Gary stopped to check our deer and licenses. That was when I started checking my pockets and realized where my license was. He was happy that the deer that we had were properly tagged and was understanding when I explained to him where my license was. He just asked that we return to my car and get the licenses before proceeding, no problem.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I have been checked by him both hunting and fishing and have had no major problems. I believe that he is a stand up guy who really cares about preserving North Dakota Wildlife. Keep on truckin'

I am voting for Sharpton, who's with me??

Anybody......anybody...........anybody.......


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

MTPheas is voting Democrat. Any instead of a Republican. Maybe he will vote Sharpton?


----------

